# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần tìm nơi gia công chính xác khuôn dập cắt phôi da làm dây da đồng hồ.

## Quy Thanh 21

Tình hình là mình đang cần làm khuôn dập cắt da để làm dây đồng hồ đeo tay. số lượng khoảng 20 cái, nhưng sẽ đặt làm dần thôi ạ. Anh em trong hội ( khu vực TP. Biên Hòa càng tốt ạ ) có ai làm được vui lòng cho mình địa chỉ hoặc số điện thoại liên hệ nhé. Cảm ơn mọi người.


Hình ảnh mang tính chất tham khảo.

----------


## atc

> Tình hình là mình đang cần làm khuôn dập cắt da để làm dây đồng hồ đeo tay. số lượng khoảng 20 cái, nhưng sẽ đặt làm dần thôi ạ. Anh em trong hội ( khu vực TP. Biên Hòa càng tốt ạ ) có ai làm được vui lòng cho mình địa chỉ hoặc số điện thoại liên hệ nhé. Cảm ơn mọi người.
> 
> 
> Hình ảnh mang tính chất tham khảo.


Bác liên hệ em , em ở tp hồ chí minh ,mong được hợp tác sđt 0907062000

----------

